# Tuning a New RWS Diana 34 PC



## Seajac (Jul 12, 2014)

I recently bought a RWS Diana 34 PC. This is my first air gun. Totally, a newbie. Since I have no history with air guns I don't know about their firing characteristics. I hear that German guns are well made and my looks well made. However, I hear that almost any gun will perform better if it is professionally tuned, including the trigger. I just want it to perform at its best.

What are your opinions about getting my gun tuned even though it may be performing great.


----------



## dartonman (Jul 14, 2014)

the 34 rws is a great gun as it is , will take a 100 or so pellets to settle in , they are like most springers and are a bit hold sensitive, pellets make a big difference if after you have broke it in try some good pellets,, i have several of the 34s and they are all different , my 117 likes the crosman 7.9 hollowpoints , my 22 likes jsb 14.35s. the guns themselves are very accurate when you find what it likes ,,,,, one hole groups at 25 yards are common. Be sure to use a airgun rated scope with an adjustable obj, walmart centerpoint is not bad for the 70 bucks. as the gun will ruin most good centerfire scopes. I am a airgunaholic and have way more guns then i should have its an addiction LOL Tuneing with custom springs will help smooth things out and may or may not give you a bit more speed but its kind of over rated approach to start with ,, a good barrel cleaning will do wonders if you cant get one to shoot


----------

